# PRS Locking Tuners (The wingnut kind)



## Bekanor (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a custom 22 artist model that I bought from Adam a little while ago and I'm keen to use it with my band. The problem is that we tune to drop C and I can't for the life of me fit the low strings into the locking nut slots (11-54 gauge). It looks straight forward enough to file out but I've never done this sort of modification before and I just want to know if I'm going to screw the tuners up or prevent them from taking lighter gauge strings should I decide to leave it as my standard tuning guitar. 

Anyone familiar with these sorts of locking tuners that can shed some light?

These are the tuners I mean.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 16, 2012)

meh pretty cool I guess but still I'd buy any Prs


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a 1996 PRS Custom 24 that had these tuners on it.

Apparently, back then, there was some story about how Paul designed the original Sperzel tuners, but Sperzel stole it or some such nonsense from him. In a crunch for a locking tuner, he designed the wingnut abomination.

Those wingnut tuners are a serious -- and I mean serious -- pain in the ass.

The larger gauges will fit in them, from what I remember. Maybe I'm on crack, but I remember having gauges as large as 13's on there. 

Don't the tops of the tuners pull up or something like that to allow for more space? I seem to remember an adjustment on the top of each tuner.

I'll be honest with you, man. I wouldn't spend the time to screw with them. I would just replace them and never look back. You can thank me after you've gone through a few string changes and have managed to keep your sanity intact.


----------



## themike (Dec 17, 2012)

It should fit without any adjustment - make sure everything is facing the right way and alligned!

Len810d.avi - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-jfakcKV_2A#t=482s


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 18, 2012)

Tried that, can't even fit a .52 in there, it just keeps popping out.


----------



## 59Bassman (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got those on my PRS and absolutely love them. For standard tuning, they may be the best thing ever. I had 11's on mine for years, and didn't have a problem with the low E. Remember that the post inside the tuner is not centered on the axis of the tuner - that's how the string lock works. If the string isn't fitting in, hold the string against the slot while you rotate the tuner knob as if you were detuning. Eventually, you'll get the wing back to where it has the most clearance between the post and the wing, and the string should slip back in.


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 19, 2012)

59Bassman said:


> I've got those on my PRS and absolutely love them. For standard tuning, they may be the best thing ever. I had 11's on mine for years, and didn't have a problem with the low E. Remember that the post inside the tuner is not centered on the axis of the tuner - that's how the string lock works. If the string isn't fitting in, hold the string against the slot while you rotate the tuner knob as if you were detuning. Eventually, you'll get the wing back to where it has the most clearance between the post and the wing, and the string should slip back in.



I tried that man, I couldn't even fit a .52 in there. I emailed PRS support and they basically said it's a limitation of the phase I tuners and that I should put in a set of Phase II's and were kind enough to tell me that the Phase II's are a direct replacement for mine. So I'm gunna order some now that my pay is in.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I tried that man, I couldn't even fit a .52 in there. I emailed PRS support and they basically said it's a limitation of the phase I tuners and that I should put in a set of Phase II's and were kind enough to tell me that the Phase II's are a direct replacement for mine. So I'm gunna order some now that my pay is in.




I could be way off base here, but I think Schaller locking tuners fit in there, as well, just for future reference.

Smart decision getting ride of those tuners, by the way.


----------

